

Ask HN: Looking for a startup to join in San Francisco - hnjobseeker

I'm posting this anonymously for obvious reasons, but wanted to reach out to the Hacker News community as I am looking for a new opportunity with a startup (preferably in the consumer space with &#60; 30 people) in San Francisco.<p>I'm currently a mid-level product manager, but have worked as a usability engineer and software engineer in the past. The reason I specifically want to join a startup again is that I love wearing multiple hats and making a real difference. I also love making great products that make people really happy.<p>If anyone is either hiring or knows someone who is, you can get in contact with me at hn.jobseeker@gmail.com.
======
icey
Justin.tv is hiring, but they may be further along than you want:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

